# Wool Carder vs. Dog Slicker



## rabbitpatch

I seem to be having a hard time finding wool carders. Is there a major difference between a hand carder and a good quality dog slicker?

If you've tried both but feel that carders are vastly superior, why? Please share a link to a good online source.

If you use dog slickers with great success, is there a brand or style you prefer? If you have a specific recommendation, please share a link.


----------



## mamajohnson

I used the dog ones at first. Just what I could find at Wally world. 
Then I saw an advertisement on here for some wool carders, and they are way better. I get a lot more done faster.
For the money, I would just look around and try to get the hand cards.


----------



## Marchwind

Size is the big difference. Also the teeth on the hand card will most likely not bend or pull out as easily. Most dog slicker brushes have the teeth in a sort of rubberized backing. Hand card, mine at least have either leather or a fabrics bound in something, link linoleum but its not linoleum.


----------



## Marchwind

Franco I got my cards from Paradise Fibers, they had a fairly good selection. I ended up buying the Howard Brush hand cards. http://www.paradisefibers.com/spinning-wheels-fiber/spinning-tools-accessories/wool-handcarders.html


----------



## JanetJ

If the wool is not too dirty, you might also consider 'combing' the wool with the new dog combs. The teeth are very strong. The problem I've have with dog brushes is the strength of the teeth. I have a good pair of hand combs and a hand-crank drum carder. I use the drum carder with wool and alpaca and the hand cards with mohair and angora.


----------



## frazzlehead

JanetJ has a great point - depending on the fibre, combing may be easier than carding, especially if you haven't got actual hand cards.

For small quantities, little slicker brushes are fine, especially shorter staple lengths. Larger quantities, longer locks, or 'stickier' fleece and you'll want real hand cards.

However, combing is a different story. It's a different prep, completely, but using a heavy duty metal comb (looks like a people comb but heavier and stronger) is a great way to open up fibres. Excellent for longer locks, and stickier fleeces as well - you just grab the lock in the middle and comb the ends, then flip it over and do the reverse to the other side. Doesn't work for very short fibres though, so it depends what you're working with.

For bunny fur (just a guess!) I'd think dog slickers would be fine - shorter staple, very open already so it isn't like it tugs a lot on the combs.


----------



## Pearl B

I tried dog slickers, it seemed to me it was just ripping the wool apart. The tines werent very long either. It seemed like it was gonna take a long time to do just a little amount. I havent had the others to compare to yet.

I bit the bullet and got a couple of kits from The Woolery. 
Combs,
http://www.woolery.com/store/pc/Combing-Wool-Kit-Single-or-Double-Row-p10811.htm
2 combs, double or single row, 1pd of fleece, and a dvd. $115 for single row, $125 for double.

Hand carders kit,
http://www.woolery.com/store/pc/Hand-Carding-Kit-Deluxe-p10785.htm
2 hand carders, 2pds fleece, dvd, $129

Overall those seem a good deal to me. Especially since Im learning.


----------



## Marchwind

Welcome to the Fold JanetJ! When you are ready take a minute and tell us a bit about yourself. Glad you came over to join us.


----------



## rabbitpatch

Angora rabbit fur is what I have..plus a small amount of sheep wool (I can't remember the breed but the wool is super soft). The sheep wool probably won't be replaced as it was a gift to start with, so most of what I'm working with will be the angora fur.


----------



## Pearl B

Hello and Welcome JanetJ!


----------



## Pearl B

rabbitpatch said:


> Angora rabbit fur is what I have..plus a small amount of sheep wool (I can't remember the breed but the wool is super soft). The sheep wool probably won't be replaced as it was a gift to start with, so most of what I'm working with will be the angora fur.


The dog slicker might just do the trick then. I got some pretty good and sturdy ones from walmart.


----------



## JanetJ

Hi Guys, I've actually been on Homesteadingtoday for a long time. I just don't actually get the time to come visit. If you look at my join date, it says 2002. Yep. That's correct.

I live in SW Oregon. I have a very small farm. I have chickens, ducks, angora rabbits, dairy goats, angora goats, and a couple of shetland sheep. I also do a large garden every year. It's really waaaay too much for just me to do, and since dh has cancer, more and more of it falls to me to do. I already have given up little parts of it, and I continue to give up little parts of it. The shetland sheep are probably the next thing to go. One intact ram and one 'special needs' ewe who can't be put with the ram.. :shrug:

I also have a job, about 15 hours a week when I work at all and it's been too cold all this week to work. I work at a local alpaca fiber mill, turning alpaca fiber into yarn on BIG machines. You would think that I'd get enough of that at work, but I guess not.. And I'm taking off the week of Feb. 4 for maternity leave.. My big dairy goat is due to kid then, and I bottle feed. I need to be home to attend the birth and to keep up with the first week of bottle feeding. That's maternity leave, right?

Anyhow - that's me.


----------



## mamajohnson

rabbitpatch said:


> Angora rabbit fur is what I have..plus a small amount of sheep wool (I can't remember the breed but the wool is super soft). The sheep wool probably won't be replaced as it was a gift to start with, so most of what I'm working with will be the angora fur.


I did a lot of angora with dog slickers. They actually worked really well. Made some real nice little rolags.


----------



## mamajohnson

Welcome Janet! Hope to see you more often.


----------



## rabbitpatch

mamajohnson said:


> I did a lot of angora with dog slickers. They actually worked really well. Made some real nice little rolags.


Would you recommend flat or curved slickers? Is there a minimum size that works well? I assume the bigger I can find, the better. There is a fiber shop about 30 miles away and if I can ever get there when they are open, maybe they will have some carders. I hope to get some eventually, but the various sites linked above are out of my budget right now, so I think I'll try the slickers.


----------



## Pearl B

Heres the ones I got at walmart, Im not sure if they are the right size or not though.


----------



## Marchwind

I've never used the rakes for fibers before. I have a very sturdy stainless steel comb with a handle that I use.


----------



## frazzlehead

I've used the rake like a mini hackle, and then combed off of it with the handled comb.


----------



## Miz Mary

Hi Janet !! Where abouts in Oregon are ya ?! I'm up in Rainier !! Sorry about your husband ...


----------



## mamajohnson

rabbitpatch said:


> Would you recommend flat or curved slickers? Is there a minimum size that works well? I assume the bigger I can find, the better. There is a fiber shop about 30 miles away and if I can ever get there when they are open, maybe they will have some carders. I hope to get some eventually, but the various sites linked above are out of my budget right now, so I think I'll try the slickers.


The ones I used were like the one on the right on Pearl's picture. Small, but effective for the fly away fiber of bunnies. 
I did shetland wool on them too, and it was a PAIN! Our Walmart had a very limited supply, and there are not any other pet type stores out here, so I just got what they had. Seemed to hold up well, in fact I passed them on to someone else. I may regret that later.


----------



## haunted

My grandmother had a pair of cotton carders that her father had made. They were small paddles cut from wood. He had taken another thin piece of wood, laid it down on a piece of leather and driven finishing type nails through it, I think about 1/4 inch apart. It's been over 40 years since I've seen them and I'm not sure about the spacing. That piece was then fastened to the paddles with tacks like the ones used for upholstery. I'm sure there are directions on how to make them somewhere on the internet.


----------



## rileyjo

I use a dog rake first to pick it and then carders to smooth and shape it.


----------



## Pearl B

Hello and Welcome Haunted!









I like the screen name


----------



## Marchwind

Welcome to the Fold Haunted! Your grandmother's cards sound interesting. Wash she a spinner?


----------



## bergere

Miz Mary said:


> Hi Janet !! Where abouts in Oregon are ya ?! I'm up in Rainier !! Sorry about your husband ...


Lucky you... I used to live in Rainier, on Highland rd... I sooooo loved it there!


----------



## JanetJ

Miz Mary, I'm in SW Oregon, near Coos Bay. (But not too close..







)

Haunted, how well did your grandmother's home made cotton carders work? Did she like them?


----------

